# Flaming Gorge Hard Top - Firehole



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I decided the best thing to do the day after cake day was to go fishing. 

Lucky for me, I was tipped that Firehole has fish-able ice.

I cautiously took the road to Firehole, a lot of the road still had snow/slush/ice on it.

Ice was 4-5 inches thick, but I didn't adventure passed the marina.

I arrive and take my time setting everything up, because it was 1pm and surely nothing will bite until sunset.

I set my four tip-ets up and rigged them with bells. 

I set up my flasher in the ice tent and set up my two poles that were going to join me in the ice shed. 

I climb out of the ice shed to breath that fresh Wyoming air around 2pm and the first bell of ice fishing season went off. 

It felt like a nice fish and was 20 plus inch Burbot. 

I knocked the fish in the head to kill it and set the line back down the hole. My blow was not enough and the fish started to move. I went out of the tent to whack the fish again and the second bell of ice fishing season range. Similar sized fish, but got off at the hole.

Then I missed another Burb, that got off at the hole. 

Then I landed a Mac Pup. 

Then I landed a Toad of a Burbot - Close to 30 inches. 

Then I missed another Burb, that got off at the hole. 

Then I missed another Burb, that got off at the hole.

Then I missed another Burb, that got off at the hole.

Then I landed another Toad of a Burbot - Close to 27 inches.

Then the bells stopped. 

Then night came and the cold set in. 

Then I decided I will go back and try another day, because I have secured lunch for the week.

Ice fishing season is here. It is a great time of year. 

Fish were caught on a 3/8 ounce torpedo jig head (1.49 at Ace in Green River) with a 2 1/4 tube and tipped with a 3 inch long by 1 inch wide piece of carp steak. 

Colors were: Pink Glow Head and Pink Glow Tube, Black Glow Head with Regular Glow Tube. 

No UV glow was added until the sunset. I think the jury may still be out on the glow thing.

The bite was really light, I took my tip-ets out, because I would just be wasting bait leaving them in there. 

Now is the time to go to Firehole before the masses make swiss cheese of ice. 

Unless something strange happens at work, I think I will plan on spending next weekend trying to secure some more Burbot Meat.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Man those things are ugly! I sure would love to eat one of those.. Thanks for the report.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Nambaster said:


> Man those things are ugly! I sure would love to eat one of those.. Thanks for the report.


They are unique. The patterns on them are really cool to look at.

I've caught them whitish, brownish, and blackish.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Are burbot tasty? If so you do you cook them?


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

hunting777 said:


> Are burbot tasty? If so you do you cook them?


I depends if you like them or not -- I don't -O,- I didn't mind the initial flavor, similar to lobster, but it was the second and third and fourth flavors that kept coming back. Our family calls them "burp-up" instead of burbot. There are plenty of others who like them so I give any I happen to catch to them. I'll stick with the rainbows and lakers.

I assume you wanted to know how to cook them rather than doing sushi (yucko!!!). I'm probably not the one to answer this since I don't like them, but I tried them fried, baked and boiled then dipped in butter like lobster. For recipes, look it up on the web then take your chances ;-) -O,-


----------

